# Autoflower nute schedule



## Dr Real (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey guys, I am currently going to start my first indoor grow.I will be using one 120w led from advanced LEDS along with 2 t5's under a 20x36x63 grow tent.

So far the this is what i will be using:

Fox farm big bloom,grow big,tiger bloom, Black strap molasses and oxygen plus.

Soil: Mix of Fox farms ocean forest and light warrior with some worm castings.

My main question for you guys is how should I begin to use these fox farm nutrients and on what schedule? I am aware that autoflower's do not like heavy nutes and am not sure when to start them and in what increments through out the growth.

Any incite or thoughts you may have would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

I have never used your soil but when I used to grow autos I didn't feed them till they showed sex and then it was right to a bloom nute schedule. They don't waste a lot of time in the veg state....unless they don't auto... Jmo


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Lewis,

I have heard mixed things about feeding them in veg, but most seem to stick to no veg nutes then straight to bloom.

Is there anyone out there that has used fox farm nutes to grow auto's?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 7, 2011)

im growing auto's and im using the same nutes as you. not sure where you heard auto's don't like nutes but all the ones i've grown have been super with high doses of nutes.

i know alot of folks won't agree with me on this but heres what i've been doing..

when my plants have the first set of 3 leaves i'll feed them 1/4 strength grow big. then when she's dry i give ph'd water only.. the next time she's dry i give 1/2 strenght and so on untill im at a full dose. 

for flowering i start feeding them a full dose of tiger bloom and big bloom as soon as they start flowering. froom time to time i'll give a light feeding of grow big during flowering if they start to yellow to fast. 

now i use pro mix bx and not fox farm. so you may want to do a feed, water, water, feed since your soil does have some organic nutes in it already. 

remember to start slow and watch your leaf tips.. when you see a little yellow on the tips of the new growth you know your pushing the limit.. yellow is ok you just don't want dry and crispy.. good luck


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow,

Thanks Slowmo! Thats exactly the type of info I have been searching for.

Any other suggestions or additional nutes I should be using that work well on autos?

I am thinking about trying a foliage spay.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

Dr Real said:
			
		

> I am thinking about trying a foliage spay.




Watch your spraying in flower...and autos start flowering pretty quickly.


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for pointing that out lewis, Seems like foliage spay wouldn't be as efficient with auto's.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 7, 2011)

i've never done a spray on mine but i haven't been growing auto's but a few months. all i use is the fox farm trio pack same thing you have. make sure everything you give them has been ph'd and let'em roll. you should do a journal so others can follow along and give help when needed. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 8, 2011)

While we are waiting,are their any others out their that would like to share their 

autoflower nute schedule?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 8, 2011)

you'll read all kinds of crazy stuff like that. i would stick with proven nutes. JMO


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 8, 2011)

Very well,

I think I might try a small dose on my weakest one towards flowering just to experiment.


----------



## my my (Apr 8, 2011)

You can read on my G/J.
 just got done growing my first hydro ak47 auto's.


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks My,

The seeds have sprouted and i have put them into a light soil.Do i need to have light over them while they are still under soil?


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 9, 2011)

i don't use any light till the break ground.. but thats just me


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok, I think I will anyways because its an led and i dont have to worry about it

burning or getting too hot for my plant.


----------



## Dr Real (Apr 10, 2011)

sorry about going a little off topic.

IT WOULD BE GREAT IF MORE OF YOU GUYS COULD SHARE YOUR INCITES ON  AUTOFLOWER NUTES AND SCHEDULES!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dr Real said:
			
		

> Thanks Lewis,
> 
> I have heard mixed things about feeding them in veg, but most seem to stick to no veg nutes then straight to bloom.
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has used fox farm nutes to grow auto's?


I have... I started out with 1/4 strength veg (big grow) at day 7, didn't feed again until day 14, but with slightly higher concentration(maybe 3/8 strength) and then I gave her one last veg feeding the day she showed... I only got to bloom feed once before it got yanked; Detailed feedings throughout my GJ in my signature. I just followed suit with a 12/12 plants feedings, not at the same time, but same schedule ... Veg until flower; bloom at first signs! Hope this helps!


EDIT: Slowmo's got it, just read his reply... Basically what I do, I just run the nutes up a bit more gradually... Also hit with grow if yellowing occurs before week 6-7 from seed...


----------



## SmashedbyHashish (May 9, 2011)

I've been growing auto assassin for several months now, since the 1st of January. I grow in Sunshine promix 4 & use Bio Thrive veg & bloom. Jiffy dome & pucks are what I start my seed in & usually up-can the day they brake the soil. Now I've had my cups filled w/ SS promix 4 & done given a dose of Black Diamond humic acids to activate the mycorhzia. I like to up-can them in 8" styro-foam cups, the second week I give them an &#8539; dose of veg nutes, uaually watering 4x a week w/ 2 of them feedings. Between 16-21 dats they should sex & now I'm up to a ¼ dose of both veg & bloom. Week 5,6 & 7 is all bloom nutes because this is when the budz really get dense. I have to admit this is not my doing but Stitch told me his feeding schedule. It works well. He also recomended a 20/4 lite schedule. Most all ways they go longer than planned & I just had one not auto. Into 12/12 for her.


----------



## Dr Real (May 15, 2011)

Thanks smashedbyhash,

It has been about 6 weeks and My auto widows have just started to flower.My last feeding was a compost tea and it seemed to get it flowering.I gave them a 1/4 strength of tiger bloom and 1/2 strength big bloom today and will up the strength to 1/2 tiger bloom after the next too waterings.

I am going very slow with my nutes to insure no burn or stress.Seems to be working great!


----------



## passionfruit0158 (May 20, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> im growing auto's and im using the same nutes as you. not sure where you heard auto's don't like nutes but all the ones i've grown have been super with high doses of nutes.
> 
> i know alot of folks won't agree with me on this but heres what i've been doing..
> 
> ...


What do you guys mean by: 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 and full strength? I am using fox farm full line of products for my lowryder 2.

I really appreciate any help and advice!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 20, 2011)

1/4 of the recommended dose. half the dose and 3 quarters of the dose.


----------



## passionfruit0158 (May 21, 2011)

cool. thanks bho_expertz. I checked out your grow as well. Looks pretty good. What stage are you in currently? I haven't even started yet, trying to get as much info as i can.

What watering schedule do you use? I am going to grow lowryder 2 on 18/6 hps.

Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## braydon (May 31, 2011)

great comment to read i like it
================
REMOVED


----------



## mojavemama (May 31, 2011)

I have found different strains like different strengths of nutes. My White Dwarfs liked light nutes, half strength, but the RRF and AK47's like a stronger dose. I just let the plant tell me. If I see any yellowing tips, I back off. However, since using Ubiogrow, I don't worry about that anymore--it doesn't burn. But it does empty my pocketbook. I'll likely have to go back to FF, since it's more within the budget, but a lot more fiddly to find the right strength for each strain.


----------



## andzep15 (Aug 15, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> im growing auto's and im using the same nutes as you. not sure where you heard auto's don't like nutes but all the ones i've grown have been super with high doses of nutes.
> 
> i know alot of folks won't agree with me on this but heres what i've been doing..
> 
> ...





Whenever you start using Tiger and Big Bloom together how do you mix those? By that I mean do you use both of them at the same time? Like mix your Tiger in water and then mix your Big in separate water and combinded them to water?


----------



## andzep15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm about to start my first indoor grow and I'll be using the Foxfarm Trio of liquid ferts. I was wondering if it was possible to pre-mix around 2 gallons of the ferts and store them for use when I'm ready to use. I'm not sure if they hold up for a few weeks at a time.

I'll be growing Northern Lights and Short Rider. I plan on only using 1/2 of the recommended dosage but am wanting to pre-mix now so it will all be ready.


Any ideas how and if this will work??


----------



## Locked (Aug 15, 2011)

I try not to mix up more nutrients then I will use in 4-7 days...I don't like letting mixed nutes sit longer then 10-14 days max. I am not organic and use GH floranova. Not sure about Organic nutes though...maybe those cld be kept longer as long as you ran a pump and airstone and bubbled them.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Aug 24, 2011)

I mix my nutes Tiger Bloom/Big Bloom in a gallon
However i'm still a noob, so im not quite reliable yet 

I'm growing a good amount of plants 10-20ish and its becoming quite time consuming.
I recently just bought a 10gallon bucket - added water - put in the amount of total nutes needed 10Gal X 1/2 nutes ( 1/2 nutes per gallon ). Then I feed all my plants instead of running back and forth filling up my gal. ( Using the Aqua Pump )
Seems to be doing the trick so far~


----------

